# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Graffiti

## drini_në_TR

Në mes pluhurit
rendur këmbësor e makina
që vijnë e ikin,
s'u vënë mendje
grafiteve të përhershme
në mure të një Tirane
shkruar me emrat e Perëndive
PD-je, PS-je, a LSI-je
që qëndisin gjenealogjitë
e të mirat materiale
i japin sipas farefiseve.
Perëndi që iu falën shqiptarët
e ku populli gjeti zhgënjimet
me prejardhje të pastër
nga Perëndia e Punëve të Shqipërisë
që la pasardhës të fundit
besimin
shqiptarët që i falen Perëndimit,
(thembra shqiptare e Akilit)


Pritet që dielli të ndrisi
të hiqen njollat e Vizave
që shqiptarët të lëvizin,
ndërkohë priten të korrat
parullat e Partive në mure
do sigurojnë të hollat
që shqiptarët të ngjisin Olimpin
dhe të ngrenë Yllin e tyre
rreth sofrës së Tempullit
që duket nga ekranet e lokaleve
ku flitet e diskutohet sesi
me në dorë celulare
e tymi i shqetësimit të papunëve
luftohet me kafe
cigare pas cigareje...
pasqyron zbrastësia nëpër mure
një qyteti aq në sipërfaqe
jo më thellë
se takat e vajzave
që shkelin baltën
nëpër rrugëve të Tiranës
në kërkim të Pub-it më të afërt
ku të gjithë në fakt
duken të pasur
"Sa shtrenjtë" thonë evropianët
"Shumë klube paska hapur"
botëra të vogla veshur bukur
me njerëz që shohin përciptas
sikur ca emra çuna lagjeje
shkruar në mur si zhgarravina.


S'do pres zbrazëtinë 
mbuluese si pluhur rruge
të më zërë,
mureve të qytetit 
do shkruaj ndjenjat	
njeri, botën tënde jeton	
me punë e me vepra,
lumturia më e madhe
është edhe më e thjeshta
një murale e bukur në mur
frymëzim i të krijuarit
me më shumë vullnet sesa kritika.


...mbase një grafiti-poezi 
që s'i deshifrohen dot vijat...



_6/11/05_

----------


## marsela

_Bukur shume Drini..!
Me nxorre mall..sa me shume frymzim! _

----------


## drini_në_TR

Marsela, të falemnderoj për fjalët duke të uruar kthim të shpejtë përçmallues në atdhe...  :buzeqeshje:  





*poezi*

varg poezie
varkë e ëndrrës time
më merr me vete
në ndjenja
   dete
e ishuj imagjinimesh
ku përvojë është toka 
e pavetëdija e imja
në gjumë mëngjesesh
   melodie
me aromë zemre
më zgjon të kujtoj vende
e ndjenjat e çasteve
dëgjohen si shprehje
   poezie
vargje që ngelen në mendje
vijnë e sduan të ikin
shpenguar që të shkruhen
me çastin që ndjeve
   ngelen
në poezi të vizatuara...



  10/11/05

----------


## Living in Vain

Urime, Bukur!



P.S  :breshka: y avatar se c'me kujton femijerine!  Memorja me con ne disa tip kartash loje...he?!

----------


## drini_në_TR

*E Dashur*



E dashur

e zemrës time

shpirt

që shtrëngoj fort

mes gjoksit tim

je frymëmarrja ime

je jetë

qielli rozë i perëndimeve

puthje

ku humbim të dy lehtë

të dashuruar

në gjuhën tonë

oh e ëmbla gjuha

veç ty kam

e njomta petal në duar

që më fal ndjesitë në këtë botë

më çon të gjëmoj

shmangiet e çiltra që luan

kur je me mua

të rri në zemrën tënde dua

aty të fle e të gdhihem

sikur edhe ti

fli në timen,

e dashura ime.





_10/12/05_

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Spektator i Vetes*



Me duar
i pata shtrënguar ndjenjat e mia
e me kurriz nga pas
sytë ua pata hedhur errësirës
përqafuar me vdekjen
një statujë e imja brenda vetes
e ngrirë në gjumë
që ecte e fjetur
duke llomotitur e mbytur
në det mendimesh e ndjenjash
që jehonin të hutuara
nga kafaz-shpellat
ku i kisha çuar


dhe dhembnin
oh mendja dhe trupi im
dhembnin
unë kisha humbur 
duke mbytur ndjenjat
isha mbytur unë
kokë në gjumë...

më zgjoi një duartrokitje
diçka e bukur
me kënaqësinë e saj më lëvizi
të shkoja në sallë të shihja
veten në skenë tek luante
sa tragjike ish komedia
që nga të qarat
të shkrepnin të qeshurat...


oh ndjenja e mendime
u besova sa
u shndërruat në veten time
më latë të gjorë
të kërkoja gjënë time
por u përçmalla si spektator
kur isha në mes të publikut
tek pash vetveten
kafazeve u shkula zinxhirët


çka ndjeja
sështë më e imja
dhe e shkuara që mbeti peng
po shfaqet tek skena...


janë të gjitha mendime e ndjenja
që u lindin krah fluturash
e me frymë i merr era
ato lindin e vdesin
por mua më kënaq atmosfera
se nuk e pata ditur
nga unë duket e gjithë bota.




06/01/06

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Trëndafil i Petaltë*


Sikur të kish
tmë mbulonte nata
mbi kraharorin tim
me trëndafila të petalta
në zemër do të dija
për sa kohë dashurisë si bie
ti do jesh e imja
duke lodruar me mua
se ke lindur për këtë ndjenjë
të të prek, të ledhatoj
e tmë ndjesh
kur kërkoj të të gjej
e kur të kam pranë
të shijoj gjithë kujdes
se për tek petali yt
çdo thumb vret
tmë mbaj larg nga aroma jote
të më kujtoj
ty të meriton veç i zoti
që di të mbaj një lule në dorë
e të dijë mos ta shtrëngoj,
oh trëndafil i petaltë
që natë e ditë të mendoj.



29/01/06

----------


## diikush

shume te bukura Drini; urime!

----------


## drini_në_TR

rofsh sa m'gjatë diikush  :buzeqeshje: 




~ ~ ~




*SMS message*



Dy sytë e tu
me faqet e skuqura
që qeshin
çastin ma ndalin
më mbushin me dritën e diellit
petalet e zemrës mi çelin
me agimin e perëndimin,
gjithë qiellin
që përqafoj i puthur me ty
ndjej jetën
dua të të kem në vete
të të thërras sa mundem
e të të ledhatoj lehtë
se të dy bashkë bëhemi një...

unë të ndjej
gjaku jot
më vlon në zemër.

TË DUA SHUMË ****




~ ~ ~




*UNË E TI*



Si lule që pret farën
më kërkove
unë farë i mbartur me bletën
u mëdysha mbi lule
sodita në dukje
e kur të gjeta
tek ty u zhyta

lulja gjeti farën
unë e ti
nektarin që duhemi.



_26/03/06_

----------


## La_Lune

Te bukura i ke poezite Drini  :buzeqeshje: 
Te pershendes dhe te uroj gjithe te mirat  :shkelje syri:

----------


## drini_në_TR

Lori-yll edhe unë të përshëndes (ca me vonesë)! Po ti nga bëhesh? Uroj t'jesh duke ia kaluar mirë... ec se shifena  :buzeqeshje: 






*ndajditës*


Ndalem gjëkundi të mbështetem
në harresë të kohës rigjendem
tek vazhdoj së ecuri
e në gjurmët e mia 
shoh hijen tënde që ndiqet
rrethuar me stoli të zbukuruara
me lule plotë ngjyra blerimi.


Ti që si përket kësaj bote
shumë emra ke por pak të njohin
Allah, Nirvanë, apo Diell i tokës
në çaste të rikthehem
pastaj shoh botën i ndrojtur
me frikën që një ditë
do shkaktoj kujtimin tënd në tokë... 


Në vogëli kam parë malet e shqipeve
i rritur larg prej popullit tim
kur vija në Shqipëri me pushime
në shpirt ndjeja tmë thuhej
_ky popull një ditë do të ndrijë
e fshehtë do të vijë ajo ditë_
në mallëngjim nga imazhi që di...



_15.06.2006_

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Zi për Zogun*


Paska qenë i zi zogu
që e bëri fli matrapiku
faj i madh për ne
e harruam
ta flijonim në fillim të ndërtimit

_“njëri ka vjedhur”_
u tha në mes të punimit
_“unë do vendos ligjin”_
thërriti tjetri
dhe fatin e zogut e pagoi qytetari

kush vodhi, vodhi
bashkë me hajdutin edhe _“ligjtari”_
e _“ligjit”_ s’ju bë vonë
flijimi i Zogut
(gjepit të Zi të qytetarit)

Ah mor zog, mor zog
si s’u bënë fli në vendin tënd
politikanët (gënjeshtarët, zullumqarët)
o Zog i pafajshëm.



_15.07.2006_

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Në Filmin Tim*


Drita e rrugës
pasqyron mbi lëkurën e saj
e prek
dhe rrëmbej errësirën
që marr e bëhem flakë,
të mbështetesh tek unë do
e unë duke të pushtuar rrëmbimthi
të të fal gjithçka
të mbaj trupin tënd
të fiksoj 
këtë aromë, trup, zërin e qeshur
këtë çast,
që vazhdon
e lëviz e shtyj tek ty
e hapur më mbërthen e më kap
tërheq shiritin
zgjon e shtyn instinktin
me trupin tënd shijon timin
oh vajzë
le të shkruaj shpirti
e zemra tjetë objektivi
i videokamerës
në ndjesitë është bota
e filmojmë në përjetësi
vajzë.


_24/07/06_

----------


## drini_në_TR

*nate ëndave*


qielli i errët që merr
larg në ënda
vjen me ty Hera
valltare duke flladuar
Vlorën e bukur
oh gjijtë e saj
më  humbin
në dallgët që i tunden këngës
kënaqësisë, misterit
natës së mbushur me atmosferë
diskoje buzë detit
ndihem ndezur
tek kërcej mes të tjerëve
i shfrenuar në hipnozën e ndjenjave
duke shijuar
shkreptimat e Zeusit
dritat në disko
pasqyrimit qetësues të detit
nate ëndave...


_08.08.2006_

----------


## kolombi

Mbaj mend kohen kur morre rrugen e kthimit,kur i dhe lamtumiren qytetit te engjejve................

Shijoi bukurite e Atdheut,Drin miku,shijoi edhe per ne.................

Urime per vargjet,dhe qofsh mire e i lire aty nen asfaltin qe shkel motorri yt i preferuar.

----------


## Egla-tina

Drini shume faleminderit per poezit .
I had the best rollercoaster ride . Je i talentuar .

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Kolo*, në rradhë të parë uroj të jesh sa më mirë me shëndet, me punët, shpinë, e gjithçka! TË FALEMNDEROJ me gjithë shpirt për çka le në postin tënd, vërtetë njeriun e mbushin shumë sendet materiale, paret, apo pronat, por njerëzit e ndjeshëm i mbushin më shumë disa fjalë të mira. Plako uroj të flasim kur të vish ndonjëherë këndej. Shumë të fala dhe SHËNDET mbi të gjitha!

*Eglatina*, s'di ç'të them, përveçse unë gëzohem shumë kur disa fjalë të miat e bëjnë dikë të ndjehet mirë. Të falemnderit shumë që më lexon e më shkruan. Përshëndetje të përzemërta!




~ ~ ~



*S’KA GJË*


Çdo gjë që the
është OK
dëgjova me gjithë zemër
e më ngeli hidhërim në ndjenjë
dëgjova sesi u thye
qelqi i qiejve
por S’KA GJË
unë u zgjidha me veten
dhe në çast më duket
qiejt u shkrinë mes reve
sytë e mi
shohin përtej njerëzve
botë,
veten...
ndjej prap buzëqeshje
n’atmosferë...
S’KA GJË që s’ndjehet...


_20.08.2006_
ps: vargu s'ka lidhje me përgjigjen.

----------


## drini_në_TR

*dritare lirie*



më kujtohet
në fëmijërinë time një dritare
me parmakun që më ndante
nga qielli i kaltër
imagjinatat e mia shpërndaheshin në qiell
si ngjyrat në ujë
siç magjistari e kthen pecetën në pëllumb
unë doja të ikja
të fluturoja
në qiellin tim me shtëpi të rrija
por eci
me një pal kufje në vesh
me valët e radios në xhep
i shmangem trafikut të Tiranës
me motorrin e dyrotakut
më shkundin krahët
larg, oh rrugëve edhe më larg
rrënqethet zemra ime
për krijimtari
për vija, ngjyra, dritë, e tinguj
për aromën e femrës...
sa dua të mbushet kraharori im
me kodrat e diellit
me pak mirësi mes njerëzve
e keqja sna gjet
për pak fjalë të ëmbla
para se të të mbyllen syçkat
e fjetja të të perëndoj në gjumë
duke të puthur e shtënguar fort
oh vajzë e bukur
dritare lirie në mua...


...e nëse do kish korrniza të përmblidhnin qiellin
të pafundmen, lotët dhe buzëqeshjen
unë do ta quaja portret të lirisë
oh moj qetësi e shpirtit
3.3.3...





26.09.2006

----------


## drini_në_TR

*ka ditë*


dhe ka ditë që të vjen të strukesh
për një moment të ulesh
kap një flet të bardh
me shkrime e zhgarravina ta mbushësh
se e gjithë dita të morri me vete
shkoi pa e kuptuar
perëndimi mbuloi me natë
me hijen e kuqerremuar


dhe rrëmuja në dhomë
është ngërçi që ndjej në kokë
zëra që qajnë liri si simfoni
me lëmshin tim si rritëm RnB...


dhe ka ditë që unë dua të shikoj
ti hap sytë e të ndjej të hidhtën
ta pranoj jetën siç është...


dhe në mua ka ditë...



_31.10.2006_

----------


## drini_në_TR

*frymë*

mbyll sytë qiell blu me re në skaje
ndjej duke më përhapur
   në mendjen e natës
thith ajër dhe përthithem
në dëshirat dridhëse
   diçka vjen pëshpëritëse
rrënqethur nxjerr frymën
përqafohem shtrënguar
   dashuri o gocë
duke të dëshiruar... të puth e shtrëngoj
nga buza tek kofsha jote
   o kjo s'është gjë
      frymëmarrja lëkurën më zbulon
duke të dëshiruar... fryma ime
buzët duke t'i ledhatuar
     të ndihem, të jem
unë frymëmarrjet e tua...

_18.2.07_

----------

